# falling_free: question about your quote



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

I love the quote in your signature
"I know the pieces fit because I watched them fall away."

Is that yours, or a lyric from a song? Just curious. I'd like to "use" it in a paper I'm writing (and was going to say "this was said by someone suffering DP" but if it's like some famous lyric I would look like an idiot, lol)

thanks,
Janine


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

TOOL - SCHISM

I know the pieces fit cuz I watched them fall away
Mildewed and smoldering, fundamental differing,
Pure intention juxtaposed will set two lovers souls in motion
Disintegrating as it goes testing our communication
The light that fueled our fire then has burned a hole between us so
We cannot see to reach an end crippling our communication.

I know the pieces fit cuz I watched them tumble down
No fault, none to blame it doesn?t mean I don?t desire to
Point the finger, blame the other, watch the temple topple over.
To bring the pieces back together, rediscover communication.

The poetry that comes from the squaring off between,
And the circling is worth it.
Finding beauty in the dissonance.

There was a time that the pieces fit, but I watched them fall away.
Mildewed and smoldering, strangled by our coveting
I?ve done the the math enough to know the dangers of a second guessing
Doomed to crumble unless we grow, and strengthen our communication

Cold silence has a tendency to atrophy any sense of compassion

Between supposed lovers
Between supposed lovers.

And I know the pieces fit.

----

One of my all time favourite songs (Tool = my fav band too). I will upload the track and post in this thread when I get home.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

THANK you - I just had a feeling. You kept me from looking VERY old, lol

L,
J


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

Tool is overrated


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

A Perfect Circle is the same dude right?

I love that song "Passive". Can't get enough of it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

A perfect circle is overrated as well.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Yeh my signature quote is a lyric from the tool song schizm one of my favioute bands. I think the lyrics 'I know the pieces fit because I watched I watched them fall away is a very accurate desription of a dp state, in that you know your sposed to feel real and you know 'the pieces fit' but everything feels seperate and empty, but still you have hope I spose because you can remeber time when you felt real.

Maynard writes brilliany lyrics, he is one of my favioute lyricist's.

Thats cool if you want to use my sig in your paper, the lyrics is preety much one of the best descriptions I could find in a song of the state of dp along with a lot of other tool lyrics, especilly for me the songs reflection and 46 and 2.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

the song also has a excellent video

http://toolshed.down.net/video/schism/


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

It's weird, some songs are made for DP. That video is WEIRD. But cool.
Check these lyrics out - it's spooky how much this captured how I felt at my worst. It' even got a bit of psychoanalysis in there

Artist: Phoenix 
Song: If I ever feel better

They say an end can be a start 
Feels like I've been buried yet I'm still alive 
It's like a bad day that never ends 
I feel the chaos around me 
A thing I don't try to deny 
I'd better learn to accept that 
There are things in my life that I can't control 
They say love ain't nothing but a sore 
I don't even know what love is 
Too many tears have had to fall 
Don't you know I'm so tired of it all 
I have known terror dizzy spells 
Finding out the secrets words won't tell 
Whatever it is it can't be named 
There's a part of my world that' s fading away 
You know I don't want to be clever 
To be brilliant or superior 
True like ice, true like fire 
Now I know that a breeze can blow me away 
Now I know there's much more dignity 
In defeat than in the brightest victory 
I'm losing my balance on the tight rope 
Tell me please, tell me please, tell me please...If I ever feel better 
Remind me to spend some good time with you 
You can give me your number 
When it's all over I'll let you know 
Hang on to the good days 
I can lean on my friends 
They help me going through hard times 
But I'm feeding the enemy 
I'm in league with the foe 
Blame me for what's happening 
I can't try, I can't try, I can't try... 
No one knows the hard times I went through 
If happiness came I miss the call 
The stormy days ain't over 
I've tried and lost know I think that I pay the cost 
Now I've watched all my castles fall 
They were made of dust, after al 
lSomeday all this mess will make me laugh 
I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait... 
If I ever feel better 
Remind me to spend some good time with you 
You can give me your number 
When it's all over I'll let you know 
If I ever feel better 
Remind me to spend some good time with you 
You can give me your number 
When it's all over I'll let you know 
It's like somebody took my place 
I ain't even playing my own game 
The rules have changed well I didn't know 
There are things in my life I can't control 
I feel the chaos around me 
A thing I don't try to deny 
I'd better learn to accept that 
There's a part of my life that will go away 
Dark is the night, cold is the ground 
In the circular solitude of my heart 
As one who strives a hill to climb 
I am sure I'll come through I don't know how 
They say an end can be a start 
Feels like I've been buried yet I'm still alive 
I'm losing my balance on the tight rope 
Tell me please, tell me please, tell me please... 
If I ever feel better 
Remind me to spend some good time with you 
You can give me your number 
When it's all over I'll let you know 
If I ever feel better 
Remind me to spend some good time with you 
You can give me your number 
When it's all over I'll let you know 
If I ever feel better 
Remind me to spend some good time with you 
You can give me your number 
When it's all over I'll let you know


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

they're not overrated to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Tool is overrated


seconded


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

reticent said:


> Pure Narcotic said:
> 
> 
> > Tool is overrated
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Reticent, that fuckin sig :lol: Quality


----------

